# Cold smoke issues...well first initial smell makes me think so



## slavikborisov (Mar 16, 2022)

I had this cold smoke ring from forever ago and decided i would try it on some bacon I hot smoked.
I cured and smoked on my pellet smoker at 180F till IT was 145F. Let it sit in the fridge overnight and tested it and the taste was good but there was very little smoke flavor in my opinion. So the next evening i pulled out this smoke ring filled it with hickory pellets. 

Lit one end let it burn out start smoking and put in the smoker with the bacon and had a decent bit of white smoke with one inlet air valve open and one exhaust open all the way to create air flow. It lasted about an hour and went out. 

So i opened both air valves and exhaust and also lit the center as well as one end. That fixed it and i had thick white smoke for over 3 hours. This was at night and i got no pictures of it.
Pulled it out and the bacon hard a strong smoky like not a good smoky smell to it. I let it rest a day in the fridge hoping it would mellow out and it seemed to a little bit. 

I have NOT tasted it yet so i dont know if its ruined for sure yet but looking for suggestions on eliminating it because i know that thick white smoke probably isn't good and what caused the bad smell. Would making dust from pellets work better... or cracking the door open to the smoker... or possibly just shorten the time . Like i said i haven't tried the bacon yet and im not sure if giving it more time to possibly " mellow " out will help but i will update soon as i taste it.

Thanks


----------



## mike243 (Mar 16, 2022)

It will probably be great , test fry a couple pieces


----------



## slavikborisov (Mar 16, 2022)

will do tonight soon as i get home and update.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2022)

The smoke ring you posted a picture of has dust in it. Dust burns so much cleaner and much thinner blue smoke. Much more preferred for cold smoking. You can make pellet dust by wetting the pellets with a little bit of hot water, then spread them out on an aluminum foil lined sheet pan, bake @200 for about 2-3 hours. I do this night before I plan to cold smoke.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 16, 2022)

Granted I can't see the inside walls of that ring, but it looks like it's made with the same mesh screen as the outside walls. I'd worry about the fire jumping rows thru the mesh. Maybe it's not a problem only one way to find out.

For the white smoke, as indaswamp said dust will give you a cleaner smoke. If you decide to try pellets again then light one end with a blow torch. Let it burn for about 5 minutes then gently blow it out and let it catch. Don't put your meat in the smoker until the smoke turns blue or disappears(but you can still smell it). 

Chris


----------



## slavikborisov (Mar 16, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> The smoke ring you posted a picture of has dust in it. Dust burns so much cleaner and much thinner blue smoke. Much more preferred for cold smoking. You can make pellet dust by wetting the pellets with a little bit of hot water, then spread them out on an aluminum soil lined sheet pan, bake @200 for about 2-3 hours. I do this night before I plan to cold smoke.


I will have to do that thank you for the advice!!


----------



## slavikborisov (Mar 16, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Granted I can't see the inside walls of that ring, but it looks like it's made with the same mesh screen as the outside walls. I'd worry about the fire jumping rows thru the mesh. Maybe it's not a problem only one way to find out.
> 
> For the white smoke, as indaswamp said dust will give you a cleaner smoke. If you decide to try pellets again then light one end with a blow torch. Let it burn for about 5 minutes then gently blow it out and let it catch. Don't put your meat in the smoker until the smoke turns blue or disappears(but you can still smell it).
> 
> Chris


okay thank you i will keep that in mind!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 16, 2022)

Search the forum for how to make dust out of pellets. It's easy


----------



## slavikborisov (Mar 16, 2022)

Just tried it tasted great didn’t get any off flavors once it was cooked just a different smell uncooked due to the thick white smoke but if the wife liked it and I didn’t get any off flavor or bitter taste that a success to me for my first shot at bacon


----------



## Plinsc (Mar 17, 2022)

That looks great!


----------



## mike243 (Mar 17, 2022)

To be honest white smoke is normally moisture, never had off flavors from anything but dark/black smoke, wood will draw moisture and no way to stop it imo. The stick burner guys will lay wood on top of the fire box to dry out some to cut down the Bad white when they put another stick on.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2022)

Beautiful color on that bacon! 
And Mike nailed it....


----------



## slavikborisov (Mar 17, 2022)

Plinsc said:


> That looks great!


thank you!


----------



## slavikborisov (Mar 17, 2022)

mike243 said:


> To be honest white smoke is normally moisture, never had off flavors from anything but dark/black smoke, wood will draw moisture and no way to stop it imo. The stick burner guys will lay wood on top of the fire box to dry out some to cut down the Bad white when they put another stick on.


okay thanks ill keep that in mind and will try the pellet dust next.


----------



## slavikborisov (Mar 17, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Beautiful color on that bacon!
> And Mike nailed it....


Thank you! Those are my salvaged bits of my pork belly from the hogs I butchered LOL


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 17, 2022)

That bacon looks fantastic. Nice Job!!!

Points for sure
Chris


----------

